# Residency for Briton in Portugal



## Joey8282 (Jul 2, 2021)

My Dad is British, 84 and for past 22 years has spent 9 months of the year in the same static caravan in the Algarve. He has been continuously living there for two years since before Brexit, prior to which he never registered.

He has applied for residency, can prove he's lived at the caravan site through receipts and ATM withdrawals/bank statements and further prove he is solvent. 

The local town hall's claim that residency is not possible because he's living in a caravan is contradicted by the immigration department who say otherwise. 

As far as I can see he hasn't a chance of obtaining residency not least because he has never been lawfully in the country because prior to Brexit, he had failed to register. Is he not likely to be considered an illegal overstayer? Or have I missed something? E.g. the Portugese love Brits and will rubber stamp his application.

How long do you think it will take the authorities to make their decision either way?


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Town halls can make a real nuisance of themselves sometimes. But isn't it the immigration service, anyway, that is now dealing with residency applications from stragglers, via an email address?


----------



## Joey8282 (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes...and the application has been made. I'm hoping that ex pats living in Portugal might give an opinion on the likelihood of success having regard to the scenario I've described


----------

